# Nice ride in FL City



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Camo is peeling...for no reason. Muzzy melted the overflow vent tube...got water all in it...and my snorkels are rubbing the handlebar guard...GREAT!!!

Anyway, it was a fun fun ride.

[ame=http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2009_0607%20Humps/?action=view&current=P6071745.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2009_0607%20Humps/?action=view&current=P6071780.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2009_0607%20Humps/?action=view&current=P6071791.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2009_0607%20Humps/?action=view&current=P6071795.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2009_0607%20Humps/?action=view&current=P6071796.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2009_0607%20Humps/?action=view&current=P6071797.flv]







[/ame]

[ame=http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a185/jrpro130/2009_0607%20Humps/?action=view&current=P6071805.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice stuff man! Looks like y'all had some fun! :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice man i didnt know yall had mud and stuff like that cept for the glades where was this at


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like a good time.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

that was florida city, almost in homestead. basically the end of the turnpike


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn:That honda looks exactly like Kawirecoveryman's ride:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice. water is mucho fun-o


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

NICE ONES


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

nice videos and pics man. What kind of camera is that?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Very cool. Water is a blast to play in no doubt!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

olympus 850sw, waterproof, sandproof, everything proof


----------

